# I Want all of these....



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Some one help me track down all of these fish... WOW I want them.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I am actually more impressed with the aquascape than the fish, there are even nicer examples out these fish out there to be had. What I really like about the aquascape is how the jungle vals sweep the surface of the water and how the Anubias was used. Gives me some ideas!


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Chromey said:


> Some one help me track down all of these fish... WOW I want them.


nice video but yes would agree, the aqua scap is nicer, my fish i have are nicer then those as i have all those and them, some of others,


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

shotokan said:


> nice video but yes would agree, the aqua scap is nicer, my fish i have are nicer then those as i have all those and them, some of others,


Without proof, I call BS
LOL


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Chromey said:


> Without proof, I call BS
> LOL


come see for your self


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

shotokan said:


> come see for your self


i have fry coming of a few species,


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol I doubt it is BS as those are only about average examples of those type of cichlids...a bit above average on a couple of them. I have nicer examples of some of those fish too. I don't have all of the ones in the video though.

Oh, and if you want those fish; a good place to get most if not all of them is Finatics in Mississauga.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Mykuhl said:


> Lol I doubt it is BS as those are only about average examples of those type of cichlids...a bit above average on a couple of them. I have nicer examples of some of those fish too. I don't have all of the ones in the video though.
> 
> Oh, and if you want those fish; a good place to get most if not all of them is Finatics in Mississauga.


* i have all those peacocks haps, much more ob peacocks, lethrinops species , blood thoats, astotalapia, victorians, fancy plecos petricolas, etc etc, etc.*


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

i have all those peacocks haps, much more ob peacocks, lethrinops species , blood thoats, astotalapia, victorians, fancy plecos petricolas, etc etc, ., what he has in one tank is pretty nice, mine are devided in several tanks of level of aggression


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Chromey said:


> Without proof, I call BS
> LOL


 the proof is in cambridge in my house.......


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

shotokan said:


> the proof is in cambridge in my house.......


All of your post could have been put in one... Please don't spam my thread.

Like I said Proof... Video.
Im On PN too.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Chromey said:


> Like I said Proof... Video.


Seriously, dude. Those fish weren't that nice. 




These fish are healthier. The big blue dolphin especially is healthier and nicer than the dolphin in your video.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

mistersprinkles said:


> Seriously, dude. Those fish weren't that nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a nice setup also, not a big fan of mbuna, and* not recormended *to mix with peacocks/haps


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

What such a Big deal for you guys. I like these Fish. If you don't, Don't.
The last video post was very nice too.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

shotokan said:


> thats a nice setup also, not a big fan of mbuna, and* not recormended *to mix with peacocks/haps


Not saying it was appropriately set up, just saying there were nice fish in the link I posted.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Chromey said:


> What such a Big deal for you guys. I like these Fish. If you don't, Don't.
> The last video post was very nice too.


Lol. Good to see the cichlid experts are here to inform with discerning eyes much like corals are your thing.
I'm personally thinking of putting my 110g to good use and start a freshwater tank.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Always good advice on GTAA, Its the pissing wars that start when someone thinks their way is the only, Or their opinion is the only 1.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

The odd ball loach made my day

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

